# Why is the P938 Sport si much cheaper then all of the other P938s?



## markrb

As the topic says why is the sport version so much cheaper?
My local shop has new P938 sports for $569 with 2 magazines.
I can't find the sport listed on the Sig website.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Buy it.... those sell for $700 to $800 NIB. 

Make sure it's the Sport model though. It should have G10 grips and a fiber optic front sight (green). They usually come with 1 magazine too.


----------



## paratrooper

They're selling on GunBroker for between low to high end of $300.00.

Plenty to be had as well.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Sooo... the new Sig Sauer P938 9mm is selling for $300 now?

I found 2 on Gunbroker at $600 & $670 respectively... with either 20 hrs left or 6 days left on auction bidding.


----------



## RKL245

I paid $649 for mine and thought it was a good deal. If you see one for less than $600 with 2 mags you should jump on it. Mine looks just like the nightmare, not sure what the difference is. Maybe the grips, and the night sights.

Keith


----------



## paratrooper

TAPnRACK said:


> Sooo... the new Sig Sauer P938 9mm is selling for $300 now?
> 
> I found 2 on Gunbroker at $600 & $670 respectively... with either 20 hrs left or 6 days left on auction bidding.


My bad! I was looking at the 938 Sports. 

That's the 1st mistake I've made this year. :mrgreen:


----------



## markrb

It definitely has the green front sight and 2 magazines.
It also comes with a hard case and a holster.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Scoop that deal up then... sweet EDC gun, at a fantastic price.

You really can't go wrong. I love my P238 & it accompanies me pretty much everywhere unless a larger capacity gun is in order.


----------



## RKL245

The holster that came with mine is nothing to write home about, too tight. It is a nice shooting gun, I sent 150 rounds downrange, 3 different ammos, Blazer, Federal, and Remington, a mix of 124 and 115 gr. with zero problems.

Keith


----------

